# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Создаются ярлыки и запрещен доступ к сайтам антивируса (заявка №112258)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
На всех съемных носителях вирус все папки делает скрытыми, вместо них создает ярлыки на самого себя в папке RECYCLER\470a1245.exe. Так же не открывается ни один официальный сайт антивируса. Удаление папки RECYCLER не помогло, папка создается по новой, Autoran.inf не удаляется. Антивирус Касперского ничего не нашел.
Дата обращения: 05.10.2011 10:34:42
Номер заявки: 112258

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

